# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  zg - kreće novi ciklus radinica za trudnice

## puntica

7.12. kreće novi CIKLUS radionica za trudnice http://www.roda.hr/article/read/rodi...ive-opustajuce



> Drage trudnice, obavještavamo vas da s radom započinje nova grupa Rodinih 
> radionica za trudnice. 
> *U grupu ćemo primiti 10 trudnica kojima je 
> predviđeni termin porođaja između 15. ožujka i 15. svibnja 
> 2014.*
> *Prijave su obavezne  i primaju se najkasnije do 6. 
> prosinca.*
> 
> Ovim radionicama željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te 
> ...

----------


## puntica

Grupa se popunila brzinom svjetlosti  :Shock: 
nadamo se da će idući ciklus krenuti već u siječnju...pratite obavijesti

----------


## puntica

26.1. krećemo s novim ciklusom :Very Happy: 

 Rodine radionice za trudnice - kreativne, zanimljive, opuštajuće
 Drage trudnice, 
 obavještavamo vas da s radom započinje nova grupa Rodinih radionica za trudnice. U grupu ćemo primiti 10 trudnica kojima je predviđeni termin porođaja između 10. svibnja i 10. srpnja 2014.
 Ovim radionicama željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te omogućiti poseban doživljaj trudnoće i porođaja kao prirodnih i fizioloških, a ujedno jedinstvenih i posebnih stanja koja mijenjaju život žene i obitelji. 
 Radionice će se održavati u Rodinom gnijezdu, u Čanićevoj 14 u Zagrebu. 
 Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe, a najkasnije do 20. siječnja na e-mail adresu porod@roda.hr.

 ________________________________________


 Ciklus radionica prati tijek trudnoće i sastoji se od ukupno 8 radionica sa sljedećim temama:
 26.1. - 1. Uvodna radionica: upoznavanje; spolnost kroz trudnoću, porođaj i dojenje 
 09.2. - 2. Fiziologija trudnoće, zdrava prehrana i način života 
 23.2. - 3. Poslijeporođajno razdoblje i dojenje 
 09.3. - 4. Fiziologija porođaja i utjecaji na nju, 1. dio 
 23.3. - 5. Fiziologija porođaja i utjecaji na nju, 2. dio 
 06.4. - 6. Porođaj – očekivanja i planovi 
 27.4. - 7. Radionica o fiziologiji porođaja namijenjena partnerima polaznica 
 27.3. - 8. Susret nakon porođaja: druženje i osvrt (nakon porođaja polaznica) 
 Vrijeme održavanja radionica je od 9:00 do 11:30h.
 Nakon formiranja grupa ne primamo nove polaznice, stoga molimo sudionice da dođu na svaku radionicu iz ciklusa.

 Poželjno je doći u udobnoj odjeći te ponijeti jastuk ili prostirku, odnosno nešto drugo s čime ćete se osjećati ugodnije. Na radionicama ćete moći aktivno sudjelovati, a koristit ćemo se i kreativnim (likovnim i sl.) načinima izražavanja.
 Radionice su besplatne!
 Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## puntica

hop

----------

